# Talking Ted Vampire Head score



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I picked up 3 of these for AU$5 each from a local party store. No returns as the batteries have leaked. The springs in the battery enclosure have rotted but that's easy to repair and they work fine. However I have bigger designs on these as I have a box from Jim Kadel that takes 2 audio inputs and will drive 2 motors. I've stripped one and the motor drive is easy to hook into so no problems there.

HOWEVER, has anybody got any good tracks for 'twin' vampires? Preferably with left and right tracks unique.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice score!


----------

